# Cube Science???



## NewoMinx (May 6, 2019)

Saw a thread about using water to change the plastic of cubes and was wondering if anyone had any cube sciencey stuff


----------



## BadMotherFPerm (Jun 1, 2019)

The question is rather vague. Do you have a link to the other thread? What kind of information do you want?


----------

